# Showing no interest in kitten after Csection



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)

Unfortunately Mia ended up getting a section this morning to deliver her one little kitten.
She is showing no interest in him at all although vet managed to latch him on so he has had at least one feed. The vet advised me to leave them in total peace & isolation in a quiet room for few days in hope of them bonding. I took them home & put them in the warm conservatory in her bed but have checked back few times & she has placed kitten in middle of floor & is sleeping nowhere it. I've been told not to intervene but this is heartbreaking. 
Any advice on what I should do for the best. Please I'm so worried x


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry - that is really a tough situation  

If Mia won't feed him you will need to bottle feed or at least supplement. I think they can go down hill pretty quickly if they miss too many feedings. I don't know if this is a recommended thing to do - but can you hold her down while he nurses? You may have to stimulate him to go to the bathroom if she won't, but at least he would get some of her milk.

I hope some others post here. I'm not too experienced with this sort of thing. I have heard though this isn't unheard of after a c-section. It makes it harder for them to bond.  I sure hope something changes for the better quickly!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It isn't uncommon for a mother cat to have no interest immediately after a cesarean. Leave them together but keep checking and put him with her if she has left him. Put him under her nose to encourage her to wash him and put him onto a nipple and try and get him to feed but I wouldn't try to keep him there. Do you have any milk and feeding bottles? Royal Canin and Cimicat both make good kitten milk replacements - your vet probably stocks one of them as well as feeding bottles or syringes. If mum isn't doing it you will need to massage his lower stomach/genital area with cotton wall soaked in warm water to stimulate his bowels and bladder. If necessary ask your vet to show you what to do.
Make sure the kitten is warm at all times. If mum won't stay with him you will need to keep him on a heat mat - you can wrap a hot water bottle in towels or use a microwave heat bag if you don't have anything else but make sure they are not too hot.
Hopefully Mia is just still a little groggy from the c. section and she will look after her baby once she is more recovered.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Shes probably feeling a little out of it still.

Depending on how long shes left him I would be intervening. Kittens chill very quickly, they need feeds regularly too. Try the opposite of what the vet said and sit with her with the kitten, try getting it to latch on and see if she will feed it, if not you'll need to get some formula. You also need her to toilet it, if she won't then you will have to take over. At this age a cotton wool ball dipped in fairly warm water and wrung out will do. Gently mimic mums tongue action with the cotton ball should produce results in a short time.


----------



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks think she's coming round a bit. She started licking him when I held him close. I already had bought milk & bottles just in case but when I tried to feed him Mia wasn't too happy & so thankfully I managed to latch him on to her. I'm going to have to google some videos of feeding kittens as there must be a knack. The room is really warm just now but I'll prepare a warm bottle. She did seem happier when I was in the room too so I think I will do what seems right for now x


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

If she is feeling disorientated then familiar things, including you are better for her. Kittens can take a while to get the knack of latching on...might not be anything you are doing. I think mum will come round as the drugs wear off. 

Any pics of the kitten yet?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I think sometimes when they come round from a C. Section they can feel dreadful and sore, and suddenly there is this awful squealing thing and they can get completely confused. I had a girl that growled at her kittens and flung herself to the other side of the kitten box when she had a C.Section. Within a few hours though, she had fully come round and was much more at ease with the kittens and they never looked back


----------



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)

Just left the 2 of them snuggled up & baby feeding. He also fed at 9ish so am going to try get couple hours sleep. Mia seems to be responding to his cries & she's been cleaning him a lot so I'm feeling slightly happier than before. Put in a warm bottle earlier but kitten was well off soon after. At least their in together now. Thanks for your help & support today x


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

It definitely sounds like she was a bit out of it, poor girl. Glad things are looking better now, will you be keeping baby? Only having one would make it much harder to part with I think


----------



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)

Polski said:


> It definitely sounds like she was a bit out of it, poor girl. Glad things are looking better now, will you be keeping baby? Only having one would make it much harder to part with I think


Oh yes will definitely be keeping him/her & having just one saves kids arguing over their favourite! Trying not to think that far ahead yet though as I'm just relieved to have made it through first night.
He seems to be feeding regularly but Mia still getting out of box afterwards. She's a cat who prefers sleeping on a cold floor so I think she's too hot in the bed but every time I put him on his hot water bottle she s going back in beside him so I think he should be warm enough. X


----------



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Awwww, she has a little "mini me" Did the vet not tell you the sex? 

She looks content in that pic. If she is going to him every time he/she squeals then its fine. Some cats stay with them almost 24/7 but some like their child free moments. As there is only one so no sibling huddle warmth I would keep using the heat pad especially when you're not around to make sure his/her temperature doesn't drop too low


----------



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)

Mia & her baby (little girl) are doing well. Vet was pleased with them both yesterday. Kitten putting on weight but Mia not eating a great amount. Away to cook up some chicken to try tempt her. 
Mia is still spending time out of the box but I've been using hot ware bottle but kitten usually moves off it so I guess that means she's warm enough?
Feel sorry for her that she has no siblings to snuggle up to or play with when she's older!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She might also be too hot in the box with a hot water bottle.


----------



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> She might also be too hot in the box with a hot water bottle.


I've only been filling bottle when I see kitten alone. Do you think I should just leave it out completely for now? The room is pretty warm & she's definitely feeding well.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

debshar said:


> I've only been filling bottle when I see kitten alone. Do you think I should just leave it out completely for now? The room is pretty warm & she's definitely feeding well.


Im not sure, moving off it is fine, kitten has a choice there, the bottle will also provide a little surrounding heat so even though kitten has moved of it, it would still get some heat but...with no water bottle its got no choice to move towards the heat if it does get a bit cold....personally I would put the bottle close to an edge corner so it has the choice to move close to or away from the heat.

I'm not a breeder though so maybe someone else will say i'm talking tosh. I know with Jasper I provided heat constantly, the choice was then his to go to it or move away. He was in a little box beside my pillow in the night and usually down the front of my top in the day (and he still likes resting with his head against my boob today...nearly 6 years later)


----------

